# Eurobike



## Trialar (3. September 2006)

Hi Leute, 

kom gerade von der Eurobike und hab da viele dolle Sachen gefunden:

zum Beispiel den Händler:

http://www.dwbike.com/bike.htm

nebendran war n Stand mit Bremsbelägen, die hätten die braunen TryAll, die gelben Viz usw. (natürlich von ner taiwanesischen Firma aber sonst genau gleich) für 6 oder 7 angeboten, wollten aber nicht verkaufen.

Beim Monty-Stand konnt ich das Monty-Freilaufritzel begutachten. Keine Ahnung ob das Nu-Stuff ist. Hat nen rot-eloxierten Ring(der beim Eno Trial grün ist) und macht nen soliden Eindruck. Aber glaub nur 36 Einrastpunkte(hab nich nachgezählt)

Dann hab ich noch den Stand von Jetset gefunden:

http://www.jetset.com.tw/

Hab dort gleich ma die Felge für´n Zwannie gekauft:







Zwar keine Orginal Onza aber für den Preis.
Da gibts Löcher in der Felgen in jeder Form, Sogar mit Herzchenlöchern oder Kartenspieldesign mit solchen Löchern:






Gab sogar schon Chromfelgen (nur für 20") für 25 hätte man am Schluss das Paar (also vorne und hinten) mitnehmen können

Dann hab ich mir noch ne Kolbenluftpumpe für 2 gekauft. Am Schluss wollten die das Zeug einfach nur noch loswerden.

Hätt noch sau viel Zeug sau billig gegeben, hab aber net mehr Geld dabeigehabt. Viele Booster Vorbauten Kurbeln usw.
Hätt net gedacht das dieses Jahr soviel Trial dabei ist. Aber kaum Rahmen hauptsächlich Parts.

Vielleicht kann jemand anderes noch mehr erzählen.

Tschüssi


----------



## KermitB4 (3. September 2006)

Hallo

aber hersteller von Rahmen waren nicht so viele da habe ich mir sagen lassen. Nur Monty odeR?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (3. September 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> aber hersteller von Rahmen waren nicht so viele da habe ich mir sagen lassen. Nur Monty odeR?
> 
> MFG


 
Ne nur Monty (und Univega )

hatt ich aber bereits gesagt 



> Aber kaum Rahmen hauptsächlich Parts.


----------



## Scrat (4. September 2006)

Gundach,

am DW-Stand und am Monty-Stand war ich auch - ansonsten gab's noch Endorfin (Halle A3 oder A4), mit Trialshow von den Funky Bike Boys und ein paar kleinere Hersteller mit Bremsbelägen etc. Außerdem war gestern nachmittag Hans Rey (Kennt den von Euch Jungspunden überhaupt noch wer?  ) am Stand von GT.

Bilder folgen heute abend (unter anderem Monty-Ritzel, DW-Rahmen, "ZEIT"-Beläge, ...).

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Trialar (4. September 2006)

Die Endorfin-Rahmen und die Show (nich so doll) hab ich auch gesehen.
Die Rahmen gehörten aber nicht wirklich zum Stand von Endorfin. Hab den Typ vom Stand gefragt und der meinte die hätten nichts mit denen am Hut. Wollte dann das Endorfin testen, aber die Bremsen waren wie beim Motorrad-trial (also VR-Bremse rechts ) und ich konnt absolut net damit umgehen, konnte kaum auf dem Hinterrad springen 

Hans Ray hab ich auch getroffen und mich ein bischen unterhalten .
Schon traurig, wir waren die Einzigen die bei ihm waren und kaum einer hat den dort gekannt (Trotz Schild mit Aufschrift: "Autogramm-Stunde mit Hans "NO WAY" Ray". Aber dann kommt so´n Dört-Tschamb-Tüp den keiner kennt aber jeder will ein Autogramm von ihm, nur weil er nen Backflip gezeigt hat oder so was. Hans war richtig froh als wir zu ihm kamen und nach nem Autogramm fragten.
Hab ihn aber auch erst auf den zweiten Blick erkannt. Naja, die Zeit geht an niemandem spurlos vorbei. Wenn er nicht sein Trikot von GT angehabt hätte und nicht neben dem Schild gesessen wäre, wäre er mir wahrscheinlich gar net aufgefallen.



> Bilder folgen heute abend (unter anderem Monty-Ritzel, *DW-Rahmen,* "ZEIT"-Beläge, ...).


 
Gibts etwa noch mehr Rahmen als den den ich schon verlinkt hab?

den:





Vielleicht ja nen 26"er


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. September 2006)

übrigens Cesar Canas und Otpi waren auch auf der MEsse...falls die noch wer kennt ..


----------



## fahrbereit (4. September 2006)

tach

ja, leider hab ich auch nur monty, endorfin und univega begutachten koennen...und syntace hatte keinen trialframe ausgestellt-kann nich sein...
antwort auf meine frage "warum?" war dann: "...der ist nicht mehr aktuell..."

woodman hatte seine trialrahmen dahaengen und einige unbekannte taiwanesen auch, da bin ich aber nicht wirklich stehengeblieben


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2006)

dieser DW frame ist nen umlackierter zoo! phyton rahmen. also ist der nicht wirklich neu.


----------



## jockie (4. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> dieser DW frame ist nen umlackierter zoo! phyton rahmen. also ist der nicht wirklich neu.


Schmarrn!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. September 2006)

langsam beginnt die überflutung der hersteller an trial artikeln. vor  par jahren gabs monty, megamo und hoffmann.....det wors.  nee spaß....


----------



## roborider (4. September 2006)

Umso besser, dann kann man sein Bike am letzten Messetag billig mit neuen Teilen einkleiden....
Auf den PC-Messen ist das schon so, da werfen sie dir auch alles fÃ¼r 20â¬ hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (4. September 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:
			
		

> langsam beginnt die überflutung der hersteller an trial artikeln. vor  par jahren gabs monty, megamo und hoffmann.....det wors.  nee spaß....



wenn es dir ernsthaft nicht passt, liegt es unter anderem auch in deiner hand das zu verhindern.
bei dirtbikes ist es sehr deutlich zu beobachten, und alles nur weil "jeder" cool sein und ein paar euro sparen will/wollte...
das naechste sind billigfreerider...

ich kann es nur nochmal wiederholen, auch wenn man nicht immer die wahl hat: ueberlegt euch gut bei wem ihr kauft und wen ihr unterstuezt! (gilt auch fuer trialfremde dinge)


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Schmarrn!


beweise das gegeteil.


----------



## soma (4. September 2006)

Also, nichts für ungut, doch ich finde, dass das Python anders ausschaut.

Zum Vergleich hier das Python






und der DW Frame


----------



## roborider (4. September 2006)

Die Rede ist doch vom 07er Python




Die sehn sich schon recht ähnlich, aber es gibt nen Haufen Unterschiede


----------



## soma (4. September 2006)

Achso^^

Wurde hier im Forum schon ein Bild von dem 07er Rahmen gepostet? Finde nämlich keines bei Google...


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2006)

ja, aber es besteht schon eine verblüffende änlichkeit, DW hat den best. auch nur vom foto ab kopiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (4. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber es besteht schon eine verblüffende änlichkeit



irgendwie überhaupt nicht,aber egal.


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. September 2006)

allein der boosterbereich sind wie tag und nacht!


----------



## soma (4. September 2006)

Ähnlich sehen sie sich nur, weil sie halt flach gebaut sind 
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich mal überlegen, wie man denn überhaupt einen Rahmen noch anders bauen soll, wenn er flach sein soll. Viele Möglichkeiten wird es wohl nicht mehr geben...


----------



## AxLpAc (4. September 2006)

jetzt hab ichs - beide haben keinen sattel...


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. September 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Endorfin-Rahmen und die Show (nich so doll) hab ich auch gesehen.
> Die Rahmen gehörten aber nicht wirklich zum Stand von Endorfin. Hab den Typ vom Stand gefragt und der meinte die hätten nichts mit denen am Hut. Wollte dann das Endorfin testen, aber die Bremsen waren wie beim Motorrad-trial (also VR-Bremse rechts ) und ich konnt absolut net damit umgehen, konnte kaum auf dem Hinterrad springen



Ich weiss ja nicht wen du da gefragt hast aber wir hatten auch ein SInglespeed MTB am Stand stehen. Du bist bestimmt eine von den grauen Mäuschen die bei der Show in der 40. Reihe stehen und danach erzählen wie die großen. Warum hast du uns nicht angesprochen wenn du etwas über das Rad wissen willst?

Also wie gesagt es waren einige Taiwan Hersteller mit Rahmen da die so wie ZOO, Echo, oder Koxx aufgemacht waren.

Hier noch ein Bild mit den alten Hasen die auch bei unserer Show waren


----------



## jockie (5. September 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Hans R*a*y hab ich auch getroffen und mich ein bischen unterhalten .
> Schon traurig, wir waren die Einzigen die bei ihm waren und kaum einer hat den dort gekannt (Trotz Schild mit Aufschrift: "Autogramm-Stunde mit Hans "NO WAY" R*a*y".


Du hast 'ne Autogrammkarte von ihm und schreibst seinen Namen konsequent falsch? Coool!  



			
				Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> beweise das gegeteil.


Ohje...wo soll ich denn da anfangen?!
1. Die Bremszughalterungen sind anders angebracht
2. Das Ding hat Bashguard-Aufnahme (und dem Zoo Python 2004 sieht's überhaupt nicht ähnlich)
3. Ober- und Unterrohr sind monty-ähnlich gebogen, eventuell noch konifiziert (kenne die Preisklasse nicht)
4. Das Gussset am Oberrohr vor'm Steuerrohr sieht anders aus
5. Die Ausfallenden sind Zoo-untypisch schlicht
6. Das Oberrohr ist in Steuerrohrnähe offen. Entweder'n Drogenversteck oder eine Luke für einen speziell ausgebildeten Wartungseinsiedlerkrebs.


Die verschiedenen neuen "techno"-Rahmen werden sich halt optisch aufgrund der technischen Entwicklung und maschinenbaulicher Sinnhaftigkeit (Gewichtsreduzierung, Versteifung) langsam immer ähnlicher. Außerdem dürfte's ja hinlänglich bekannt sein, dass Rahmenhersteller nicht dauernd das Rad neu erfinden und Rohrsätze sowie CNC-Teile wie Yokes/Bremssockel/Ausfallenden halt zukaufen.

Außerdem: Deng!

...ich finde, dass der DW-Rahmen noch am ehesten aussieht wie 'ne Kreuzung aus 'nem Pro-Monty (Unterrohr) und 'nem Zona Zip.


----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2006)

okay okay ich geb ja auf.


----------



## Monty rules (6. September 2006)

Moin, frage! : weis jemand wie viel der eintritt für die Europameisterschaft in Köln kostet?


----------



## Levelboss (6. September 2006)

Antwort: 600 Cent pro Tag


----------



## tommytrialer (7. September 2006)

wirklich? dachte das kostet 6, aber trotzdem danke Felix  


Lässt du dich eigentlich auch mal blicken Felix?


Ich fahr auch mit und hab meinen neuen Hoffmannprototyp dabei, jetzt mit nagelneuer Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (7. September 2006)

komm eig auch ma ein paar bilder von der eurobike?


----------



## curry4king (7. September 2006)

ich warte auch schon druff^^


----------



## ecols (21. August 2007)

Wer ist dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen?

ich werde am 30.8. mal vorbei schauen.. Sieht man da den einen oder anderen Trialer? Treffpunkt?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. August 2007)

denke wir sind da...und Kenny soll wohl auch da sein


----------



## schmitti (22. August 2007)

Wir sind auch auf jeden fall vor ort....wenn mir jemand ein ticket als "fachbesucher" hat nehme ich es dankend an  ansonsten werden wir am 2. (Sonntag) kommen.
Man wird sich denk ich bei den shows von marco übern weg laufen....

Gruß Simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. August 2007)

ja... EuroBike 2007 - der erste Tag vorbei

für alle die nich hinkönnen ein paar Bilder

gab viel zusehn... leider wieder wenig trial aber naja

hier mal n paar Sachen

Taiwan Stand...





























die Idee mit der Schraube 








hier noch was von Monty 











Lackierung und Aufkleber sind  






die Löcher in der Felge sind eckiger als die "alten"?!











Kamel^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. August 2007)

das Loch is schön...





und das hier ist der ShowPlatz von Univega.... mit BSXL, Belay's, usw.





und zum schluss noch das BIke vom Braunschweig^^





hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt... nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## jockie (30. August 2007)

Dromedare sind zwar eine Art in der Familie der Kamele, aber das ist ja als würde man auf 'nen BMW einfach "Auto" hinten draufschreiben.


----------



## ecols (31. August 2007)

am endorfin stand hing der trial rahmen auch leider etwas unmotiviert in der ecke.

bei GT war der Hans Rey Replica das einzige. Bei Norco stand halt Ryans Rad. MBK hat seine überarbeitete Version vorgestellt, 20 wie 26".. sah nicht schlecht aus, fraglich ist nur obs länger hält als das andere.. 

Übrigens sieht das Monty wirklich nciht gut aus, aber es ist *******gal wenn sich Kenny damit ne Show zurechsmoothed..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. August 2007)

ich find das 08er monty sieht super aus^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. August 2007)

sammal jetzt geht's los oder?

hier...

ich mach die Bilder, die haun da mal kurz ihr - by Fran Biketrial-spain drauf?
und setzen es stolz auf ihre Biketrialspain HP

sowas gabs doch schonmal oder? irgendjemand hat n Vid gemacht (glaub von IFMA Köln) und KoXX hat sich kurzer hand die Szenen rausgeschnitten die se brauchen können und dann n Koxx Vid draus gemacht und auf ihre Seite gehaun

  da hört der spass doch langsam auf!?


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2007)

nächstes mal einfach copyright zeichen mit nahme drauf machen, schreck schon erstmal ab...

so art wasserzeichen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> sammal jetzt geht's los oder?
> 
> hier...
> 
> ...





Aja siehs einfach so. Jetzt weiss du das die Spanier es nicht mal gebacken bekommen von ihrem Schrottbikes noch ordentliche Fotos zu machen 

Edit; Und das Video was du meinst war eins vom Benito Ros und es hies glaube "labestia" oder so. Da wurden nicht nur Szenen aus einem Video genommen sondern aus Mehreren ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. August 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Aja siehs einfach so. Jetzt weiss du das die Spanier es nicht mal gebacken bekommen von ihrem Schrottbikes noch ordentliche Fotos zu machen



ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht...

ne riesige Trial-Firma sein wollen, bei der Eurobike wirklich den letzten Platz in der letzten Halle zu haben und nichmal imstande sind n eigenes Foto von ihrem neuen BIke zumachen 

was ich auch noch n bisschen affig find is damit der Kenny bei der Univega-Show mitfährt (wollen/dürfen) weil er bei Monty nix fahren kann

kostet zwar geld son Platz um Show zumachen und fürn Stand aber wenn man was verkaufen will... naja

nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2007)

irgendwie gehn jetzt die fotos nich..  was solls.. durchnummeriert bis ...eurobike30.jpg.. trial und ähnliches von der eurobike


----------



## AxLpAc (2. September 2007)

das MBK ist sehr hübsch muss ich sagen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. September 2007)

Die pedalen sind mal hammer


----------



## trialco (3. September 2007)

Sehen eher aus wie "fahr besser nur im sitzen damit"-Pedalen...


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2007)

ach jetzt gehn die anderen fotos oben auch.. hab vergessen sie hochzuladen.


----------



## alien1976 (6. September 2007)

http://www.jetset.com.tw/

Die HS-2002 Felge sieht  mir sehr nach ner 06er Echo aus??


----------



## dane08 (6. September 2007)

das mbk ist echt ein schmuckstück (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. September 2007)

Endorfin video...

am ende der neue Endorfin Rahmen mit Exc.
hier.,.


----------



## isah (7. September 2007)

Krank! danke rainer


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. September 2007)

hmmm....also die endorfin ausfallenden machen mir einen sehr bekannten eindruck... nur denk ich net das die sonderlich gut auf feindkontakt reagieren...bissl zierliche ausführung...
und des guss/fräßteil für die bremse sieht auch sehr nach schmerzen un drecksammler aus...

nuja...wird ja vllt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

